# My new 440 Eureka and Palisades Train and Cars



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

After seeing this engine, I was hooked. This train served on the railroad until 1896, when it was sold to the Sierra Nevada Wood and Lumber Company. It operated ther until 1938. It was featured in many films, such as Torrid Zone, Cheyenne Autumn and The Great Train Robbery.Its last film appearance was in the Shootist in 1976. It was restored in 1991 for the debute of Railfair 91 at the California State Railroad Museum.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Russell,
That and your track are looking good. Has the new loco been converted to Airwire yet?


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Paul. Not yet but i plan to put in Air-Wire with Phoenix sound when RCtrains can fit me in. I plan to have iit running by summer. I can still use my Shay to run the cars around. Looking forward to running at the Fairplex sometime. Russ


----------

